# Grulla Foal Coat Pictures (* VERY PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, these are some grulla foal coat pictures I've taken. Some have Sage in them but none the less all are grullas. Thank you for looking. 

Sage


















Grullas


















Sage left 









Grulla Roan (Two other grullas in picture)









Sage and another grulla butt


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Multiple grullas and other colors.









Sage


















Sage right



















Sage, dun, grulla









grulla filly notice inside of legs and ears shedding


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Sage right



















Sage left

















































Grulla that will go grey


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

mulitple grullas









Sage left




































I had more pictures saved but Photobucket didn't want to load them all lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so cute! I love them. They are very nice pictures you have taken


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> Multiple grullas and other colors.
> 
> grulla filly notice inside of legs and ears shedding


Hard to believe this one would shed out to grulla.

Ps. Love the grulla pictures!! So..umm..when do we get new photos of Sage?


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the one of the two interacting, the foal biting the other's flank. Facial expressions are so amazing in horses.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I WANT!

Grulla that will go grey


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you.

I thought I'd especially show that filly Plains Drifter. That filly is the same filly with Sage in the 3rd post picture three. Also 4th post pictures one and two. She was the odd man out with her risk coat. I' ll load a couple of the other pictures again. They show that filly shedding out better and she's standing next to Sage again. 

I try not to bomb bard people with Sage pictures lol o have thousands of pictures of her. I'm just 
a wee bit bias of her. 

That ranch has a lot of very nice stock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

That was Sage biting the other foal. She didn't like other horses coming near me. She would usually chase them off if I didn't get between them. Lol I have lots of pictures of her with ears pinned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I thought I'd especially show that filly Plains Drifter. That filly is the same filly with Sage in the 3rd post picture three. Also 4th post pictures one and two. She was the odd man out with her risk coat. I' ll load a couple of the other pictures again. They show that filly shedding out better and she's standing next to Sage again.
> 
> ...


Honestly..that filly looks just like Chase. So how you can you be sure he's a dun when he looks just like her? (though I do think he's a dun..but I would have said that filly was going to be a dun too, lol)

As far as Sage..I remembered her, and had actually considered Sage as a name for my grulla filly...but I hate stealing names. I am looking forward to Sage photos as she has to be one of my favorite fillies on here.

Ps. I want to be a neighbor to the folks that have all these grullas. That way I can look out my window every day and drool!!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

The last picture his butt and inside of his leg like near his stifle looks close to shedded out. It's dun colored and not grulla. At least from what I see. Horses are tricky though and he very well could be grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures. 

This colt came a bit early or late in the season which ever way you want to look at it.









This was him at 6 months old. 









Grulla Butts. (Sage is in the middle)









This is that filly that was the odd man out color.


















Her with Sage, Sage being in front.









Sage following


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking at the odd colored filly...to me she still looks like a brown dun? But I'm guessing she's just a different shade of grulla?


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Same filly









Grulla butts of different shades. One dun filly as well









Furry grulla butts, Sage on far left.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes she just started off differently is all. She is the filly next to Sage at the all hairy stage with just the two of them. Sage had her ears pinned. They were eating hay.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> mulitple grullas
> 
> Sage left


The filly on the right is the same filly that was the "odd" color lol


----------



## DressageXHunter (Oct 7, 2010)

aww sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> The filly on the right is the same filly that was the "odd" color lol


Both are gorgeous! So jealous of those grulla foals. Hope you loved on 'em all!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep I did. All were very friendly. There was one filly that had a light spot on her hip that I called the Pest. She was always bugging me. 

Oh and a palomino colt that's dam was a wench. Lol I stayed clear of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Sage was a tank when she was a baby! They are all gorgeous. I love Grullas. 
Beautiful pictures.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yep Sage has always been built nice. She's always had a big ol butt too. Getting bigger by the day. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Love it!! I want a pasture full like that


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, so quick question if you ever see this, do you think my filly is dun or grulla?? Or too early to tell??


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

she'll be a dun from what I see right now on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

THose horses are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^I agree!! Great pics!!!


----------

